# The eating proportionately diet?



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 6, 2009)

Over the past year I've put on a bit of weight. Don't like it at all. But it just keeps piling on. Considering that I only have 3 pairs of jeans that fit me and they are pretty tight right now on me, I NEED to get this weight off. 

My problem stems a lot from my poor diet and lack of exercise. I love junk food and just food in general. I have been told that I eat more than most men on a regular basis. Yes I realized that I do over eat and it's becoming a problem. I don't get much exercise cause I'm a recent highschool graduate and haven't been able to get a job til now well hopefully. So I'm kind of stuck at home all day. There isn't much I can do around the house to really work off calories besides actually working out on the stationary bike. I need to stop making excuses as to why I can't work out and actually get my butt on that bike and start peddling!

As for my diet, I've been considering a new route. Instead of completely cutting out carbs (which you actually need, well the good ones you do) or whatever I'm going to cut down on the junk food. I will try to make my meals as low fat and healthy as possibly and cut what I normally eat in half. With the meal it'll be accompanied by at least half a bottle of water to help give me a more fuller feeling in my belly. I've done a diet similiar to this years ago and it did work. But since it's been a while I don't remember all of what it did to my body. I was wondering if anyone else on here has tried this approach and what they had experienced. I had been told by my gym teacher last year that yes it would be hard and I would feel hungry a lot when I first start out but eventually my stomach will in a sense "srhink" and it will take me less food to make me full. Sort of the same philosophy as a gastric bypass obvoiusly without the surgery or anything invasive.


As for drinks..No more pop. If I want it it'll have to be diet. But for now it's either water, juice or 2% milk and thats if I'm really being good. 

For exercise I want to do at least an hour a day on my stationary bike. I'll split the time in half and do half an hour in the morning and the other half later that day. I'll also use my big blue exercising ball to help me to some abdominal workouts which I will start off with first so that it's not too much for me to handle. I'll then move on to other parts of my body that I'll work on. 

I'm currently about 5 foot and maybe 2 inches at the most? and weight 125lbs. There is not set weight that I want to be down at, cause it's not really weight your looking at losing but fat instead. I just want to be able to fit into my old clothes and have an easier time finding clothes to buy when I'm out at a store. Plus I'm hoping it'll do me a lot of good health wise (I'm at risk for high cholesterol and diabetes. I want to beat those two illnesses as much as I can).


----------



## kaexbabey (Mar 7, 2009)

heyy! 

i'm doing a diet similar to this right now. i just had 2 babies, and they're 18 months apart. after having my 1st, i never got back to my normal weight. but i wasn't far from it either, maybe just about 5 lbs heavier. and now, my second is 7 months old, and i'm at the same place i was. just 5 lbs away from my pre-pregnancy weight.

i ALWAYS wanted to do a diet like this. just eating what i normally eat (including junk food), but just cutting back. i never got to because when the hubby wasnt deployed yet, i'd always cook for him or he'd wanna go out to eat, and i just had no self control and ate along with him.

but now that he left, my dad and i tried the special k diet. i THINK this is what started me on knowing when i feel satisfied and when to stop eating. if you're not familiar with the special k diet, its where u replace two of your meals with 2/3 cup of skim milk with 3/4-1 cup of cereal, depending which one. it is VERY little, and did not fill me up. and your third meal, you eat as you normally would. you could eat the cereal with fruit though and have snacks in between.. but i was STILL always feeling hungry. so i just stopped and ate what i normally ate. but having been on the special k diet for about a week, i guess it "adjusted" my appetite and helped my body to learn when i'm just satisfied and not overly FULL. i used to eat til i was stuffed! but now, i know when to stop. and i think if it hadnt been for that special k diet, then i would never learn to control my eating. i do still eat chocolate.. i buy a big bag of kit kats LOL. but instead of eating 6-8 of the two piece bars like i used to.. i'll eat only 2, the most 3 a day. i still eat the cereal though, but only for one of my meals. and i snack on the special k bars.

along with my little diet, i've been going to the gym at least every other day. i do at least 10 mins on the eliptical, and 20 on the treadmill. it helped me lose about 2 lbs so far, but to me, its not about the weight.. i just wanna be toned again. plus, i dont expect to lose A LOT of weight, as i'm only about 5 lbs away from my normal weight. i'm about 123 now.. i'd like to be down to 115 again. also, i try to do crunches and squats everyday. and i think the eliptical really works, i notice that my thighs aren't as flabby =P also, i noticed my tummy isn't as big anymore. my friend notices it, but for me i think it's just because i haven't been eating much, so i'm not full. you know how your tummy gets a little bigger when you're super full? yeah, i think it's just because i'm not super full all the time anymore lol. but idk she says she notices a difference even on my sides. i guess bc of the running.

well enough of my babbling, i hope this helps yoU!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_heyy! 

i'm doing a diet similar to this right now. i just had 2 babies, and they're 18 months apart. after having my 1st, i never got back to my normal weight. but i wasn't far from it either, maybe just about 5 lbs heavier. and now, my second is 7 months old, and i'm at the same place i was. just 5 lbs away from my pre-pregnancy weight.

i ALWAYS wanted to do a diet like this. just eating what i normally eat (including junk food), but just cutting back. i never got to because when the hubby wasnt deployed yet, i'd always cook for him or he'd wanna go out to eat, and i just had no self control and ate along with him.

but now that he left, my dad and i tried the special k diet. i THINK this is what started me on knowing when i feel satisfied and when to stop eating. if you're not familiar with the special k diet, its where u replace two of your meals with 2/3 cup of skim milk with 3/4-1 cup of cereal, depending which one. it is VERY little, and did not fill me up. and your third meal, you eat as you normally would. you could eat the cereal with fruit though and have snacks in between.. but i was STILL always feeling hungry. so i just stopped and ate what i normally ate. but having been on the special k diet for about a week, i guess it "adjusted" my appetite and helped my body to learn when i'm just satisfied and not overly FULL. i used to eat til i was stuffed! but now, i know when to stop. and i think if it hadnt been for that special k diet, then i would never learn to control my eating. i do still eat chocolate.. i buy a big bag of kit kats LOL. but instead of eating 6-8 of the two piece bars like i used to.. i'll eat only 2, the most 3 a day. i still eat the cereal though, but only for one of my meals. and i snack on the special k bars.

along with my little diet, i've been going to the gym at least every other day. i do at least 10 mins on the eliptical, and 20 on the treadmill. it helped me lose about 2 lbs so far, but to me, its not about the weight.. i just wanna be toned again. plus, i dont expect to lose A LOT of weight, as i'm only about 5 lbs away from my normal weight. i'm about 123 now.. i'd like to be down to 115 again. also, i try to do crunches and squats everyday. and i think the eliptical really works, i notice that my thighs aren't as flabby =P also, i noticed my tummy isn't as big anymore. my friend notices it, but for me i think it's just because i haven't been eating much, so i'm not full. you know how your tummy gets a little bigger when you're super full? yeah, i think it's just because i'm not super full all the time anymore lol. but idk she says she notices a difference even on my sides. i guess bc of the running.

well enough of my babbling, i hope this helps yoU!_

 
Thanks hun for giving me your input about this "eating proportionately diet"

I've put on quite a bit of I'm not going to say weight but rather straight up fat over the past year. It was really bad in the beginning cause I was still in school and worked and was able to take walks and go out to places after I got home. So I got a decent bit of normal day to day exercise. But I didn't work out or anything like that though. So I had some flubb but it wasn't that bad. But as the weather started to turn into utter crap here and I graduated high school and had to quit my job (I worked in my high school's cafeteria as a cafeteria aide) I didn't really have much to do but to sit on the couch all day literally and just eat. So the fat kept piling up and up...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have tried a ton of diets before. From eating low-carb high protein to eating low fat foods. Some of them work but it's more like a temporary thing cause there were a TON of things I couldn't eat like at all not even a tiny bit. That just made me feel miserable. I'm a carb person, I run on rice, bread, pasta and they make me happy lol. Plus I do like the junk food. So I realized that I just need to balance everything out. No more pigging out on whatever unless it's a special occasion and I've been being good lol. But I need to cut EVERYTHING like in half at least. 

I have the same problem too with never feeling full or being full and then super hungry the next hour. It's like my stomach is a bottom less pit! Sometimes I have to over eat to the point of discomfort in order to maintain this full feeling for a good period of time. And I think all of that has "enlargened" my stomach and gave me the habit of needing to over eat to feel satisfied. 

I have heard about the Special K diet from the commercials they have on TV for them. It seemed interesting but I also thought how could just cereal and milk according to their serving size keep me full?!! Right now I have to add a banana and some dried cranberries into my cereal in order to make it a bit more filling. But I guess you gotta suffer for a week or two before adjusting and having your stomach "shrink" back down to normal size so you don't over eat anymore. I'm gonna ask my dad next time we go to Sam's Club to go get a box of the Special K cereal with fruit with Soy milk (dairy irritates the hell out of my stomach sometimes especially during the mornings) and replace it with one meal each day for a few weeks probably breakfast or lunch. And I'll just snack on some fruit or crackers in between meals. 

My old therapist use to call the bump you get on my our belly from eating the "pooch" and kept stressing to me that it's normal. But it just adds to whatever flub I already have there so being less full should take that bloating down a notch too. 

My goal isn't to really lose weight cause with exercise you can gain lean muscle mass which weighs more than fat, but I want to lose all of this excess fat by summertime. What I want most of all is to have a flat stomach. I have never in my life had a flat stomach not even when I was 12 and only weighed like 75-80lbs at the most. It's like I've always had this layer of fat on my stomach regardless but now it's just starting to get out of hand. I just got hired for a new part-time job that I'll have to walk to get there and back home, so that along with the activities I have to do on the job will give me more regular daily exercise. And I still plan on doing 30 min twice a day 5 days a week on my stationary bike. I have a treadmill but it's down in basement (it's too big to move up stairs and we don't have room for it anywhere either) and basements creep me out lol, so I never use it. I'll do some abdominal exercises too and just do those for the first few weeks so my body has time to adjust and isn't overwhelmed by a million and one exercises. Then I'll move on to my thighs and butt. 

The fact that you've had noticeable results that your friend could see too makes me feel like this is a good game plan! I'm actually feeling good about this "diet" and work out regime so far. It's not as restricting and a pain in the ass as the other ones out there that I have tried.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 7, 2009)

Btw, your lucky to only of gained 5 lbs from your pregnancy! I've known girls who have put on a very LARGE amount of weight cause they thought just cause they have to eat for 2 now, it means to eat everything lol. It's tempting though even if your not pregnant lol. They haven't had much luck getting the excess weight off after having the baby and just continue their eating habits.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 7, 2009)

Smart way to go. I suggest eating a half of a banana before hand instead of water, though, because if you just drink water that full feeling will go away quicker.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_Smart way to go. I suggest eating a half of a banana before hand instead of water, though, because if you just drink water that full feeling will go away quicker._

 
That's a good tip! I do notice that the feeling does subside quite quick when I drink water. 

I'm actually about to go snack on a banana and maybe some crackers, watch a movie for a bit and work out. 

This maybe a stupid question but are bananas a very sugary fruit? or high in calorie or anything like that?


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

I also want to add that I'm now going to start eating a slightly bigger breakfast compared to all my other meals in the day. This way I'm "full" to start off with and will most likely need to eat less or less frequently throughout the rest of the day.

I had been told that for breakfast you should eat like a king (well more like queens for us lol), for lunch eat like a prince (or princess lol) and for dinner eat like a broke college student lol!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 8, 2009)

I kind of do something similar... I fill up before a tempting meal or going out on salad (watch the dressing!) or cooked up veggies like roasted tomatoes, green beans, carrots- whatever is your favorite. I've literally eaten a HALF pound of green beans which is only like 80 calories before pizza came and I was so stuffed on green beans I ate one slice of pizza. I was full and I was still happy to have been able to eat my favorite pizza.

Also look at the quality of your fats... there are some good fats out there that you need. They help in SO many body and brain functions that you don't want to feel tired and foggy all day. Good ones are like olive oil, fatty fish, nuts, etc. 

I try not to drink my calories, I love juice... but it's much more filling to eat the fruit instead of drinking it. So if you want OJ in the morning take hot tea or coffee instead and eat an orange instead. 

It is really great to be in tune to your body and be able to listen to your own signs of when it's full. I've read a few things about how your body takes a good 10-20 min to send the message to your brain to stop eating... so you should eat slowly or if you can stop eating and tell yourself you'll eat a snack later if you're still hungry. Which is why sometimes, yeah, we can finish the plate off and feel great... but then on the drive home we're so stuffed we can't move. The other thing I read was that sometimes you're actually thirsty and not hungry... the symptoms of both of those are similar and we can misinterpret them so next time you're feeling hungry try a glass of water first, wait 5-10 minutes then decided on a snack/food.

Good luck with your plan!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_I kind of do something similar... I fill up before a tempting meal or going out on salad (watch the dressing!) or cooked up veggies like roasted tomatoes, green beans, carrots- whatever is your favorite. I've literally eaten a HALF pound of green beans which is only like 80 calories before pizza came and I was so stuffed on green beans I ate one slice of pizza. I was full and I was still happy to have been able to eat my favorite pizza.

Also look at the quality of your fats... there are some good fats out there that you need. They help in SO many body and brain functions that you don't want to feel tired and foggy all day. Good ones are like olive oil, fatty fish, nuts, etc. 

I try not to drink my calories, I love juice... but it's much more filling to eat the fruit instead of drinking it. So if you want OJ in the morning take hot tea or coffee instead and eat an orange instead. 

It is really great to be in tune to your body and be able to listen to your own signs of when it's full. I've read a few things about how your body takes a good 10-20 min to send the message to your brain to stop eating... so you should eat slowly or if you can stop eating and tell yourself you'll eat a snack later if you're still hungry. Which is why sometimes, yeah, we can finish the plate off and feel great... but then on the drive home we're so stuffed we can't move. The other thing I read was that sometimes you're actually thirsty and not hungry... the symptoms of both of those are similar and we can misinterpret them so next time you're feeling hungry try a glass of water first, wait 5-10 minutes then decided on a snack/food.

Good luck with your plan!_

 
Thanks for your tips!

Oh, the dressing will kill you! Especially the dairy based ones like ranch. I always get the fat free kind if it's possible. I love ranch but have since switched to fat free italian dressing (20 calories for every 2 teaspoons) from Wishbone. The stuff is soooo yummy! But yeah you don't want to over do it either even if it is low fat. 

My dad lately has been interested in the benefits of avocados. So he's been making me eat some and as far as I know it is fatty but the good kind. Whenever I make my own food I always use Safflower Oil instead of just plain old vegetable oil. They have the same number of calories so why not use one that has something beneficial to your health? When I was younger I did a COMPLETELY low fat diet and my mom would always give me hell for it cause it's just no healthy. Yeah I did lose some weight but did some damage to my body too. 

Man do I miss fish! We use to eat fish every sunday when my dad was off from work. But we barely ever have it now. I wish I could have it like twice a week. Something really funny is that my aunt had commented about my weight gain and was concerned and asked my mom if she had been letting pig out on ice cream. My mom told her no cause I wasn't and that I actually eat a TON of vegetables a day. I love vegetables but I wonder if there is a point where you can actually eat too much of it and be bad for you, if that makes any sense?

I've been craving juice really bad lately. I've only been drinking water and milk with my cereal these few days. Theres iced tea which is sooo tempting but no, can't touch! As for eating fruit, again is there such a thing as too much that it's bad for you? I also love fruit but try to limit it cause even though it was natural sugars which are better, it's still sugar. 

Yeah I have heard about how the brain takes up to 20 minutes to tell you that your full. I wonder why that's so? It's like it wants us to over eat lol. I didn't know that dehydration and hunger can feel similiar! Cause sometimes I get that hungry feeling but yet at the same time I just ate a ton not too long before and shouldn't be feeling that way. So it's probably me being thirsty more than anything.


----------



## Brittni (Mar 9, 2009)

When you are craving juice, get the Crystal Light packets you dump into your water. They are low calorie and low sugar.  My favorite flavor is the "Energy: Wild Strawberry" one - 5 calories in 1/2 packet but of course you use the whole packet so it's only 10 calories. I quit drinking soda in 8th grade, so it's a nice treat to mix those in with my water. Also, Special K has Strawberry Kiwi and other flavors (I'm a strawberry kind of girl, LOL) that are PROTEIN water... which will also help fill you up.

ITA about the 10-15 minute for body to register fullness. Also, cravings only last 10 minutes I've heard so if you can distract yourself or whatnot, that works.

Bananna's on average have about 70-100 calories depending on the size. Sugars are around 10g. 2g of fiber.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 21, 2009)

How's it going? Hope you're still on track.


----------

